# Vienna...colours?



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, here's my pair of Vienna pigeons. The white one is the male, the female... what would you call that colour, Becky?
They're really nice and easy going. The female has some dark stains on the beak and head, I think that's not a good trait however. The male has eyes of different colors, one is yellow, the other bull-eyed. Awesome. I must post a pic of that.
They've already laid a pair of infertile eggs, are now just going for the second even though we're in the middle of winter here ...let's cross fingers!

Marcos


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to have odd-eyed birds like that. It's common in baldheaded birds. Your hen is a blue velvet (t-pattern) splash. It's smokey and dirty.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

what the heck are those?


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

They are Vienna short-faced tumblers.
Becky, thanks for the info, what colours could I expect from this pair?
The male, though not visible in the pic, is practically all white (some black here and there) tail completely black.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

They don't look like vienna short faces to me. Maybe a cross?


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Here in Argentina our birds, especially the short-faced haven´t got to the extreme point you can sometimes see in Europe or the States. For instance, our Budapest tumblers are stout and medium faced, as are our Viennas. I guess we're a bit behind as far as show qualities are concerned, but we thrive to keep pure lines, and not crossing. Certain Viennas you can see on the net, belonging to Eastern Europe owners, are exactly like mine, not being the trembling China dolls most hobbyists raise in the States.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I think there is a lot of confusion about medium faced and short faced breeds


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If the cockbird has two genes for spread (makes him black), then you'll get all black babies. If he only has one, then you'll get half black kids and half blues. The pattern(s) of the blue depends on what the hen carries and what the cockbird actually is and carries. For example, underneath that spread he could actually be a blue bar. If the hen carries bar, then you'll get blue bar kids 
As far as the white goes, it can vary a lot. You may even get solid white birds. You won't know until you breed them


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Becky! Always so helpful and willing!


----------

